
Microsoft Adversary Rises Instinctively at Yahoo Bid - pg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/06/technology/06google.html?ex=1359954000&en=c8a7132d9ae68e62&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all
======
cstejerean
I was skeptical of yet another post on Google vs MSFT regarding Yahoo, but I
found the post interesting.

